# What is the key Components in Goose Repellents?



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

The active ingredient should be listed on the label. Once you know the active you can research it from there. A google search will probably find you some answers.


----------



## white29 (Sep 18, 2007)

*GUNPOWDER :thumbup:*


----------



## clairsteven (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you very much for your suggestions...


----------



## clairsteven (Jul 13, 2009)

If any of you know about some side effect of chemical replant used then please share that information.


----------



## clairsteven (Jul 13, 2009)

I read one comment on geese management in this forum, I can make a contact to them for Goose Problems.


----------

